# HELP! Accountants needed in Malaysia



## jayjay178 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, 

Anybody can recommend me of an accounting firm in Malaysia? 
Any place within Kuala Lumpur or Selangor will be fine
:heh:

Thanks!
James


----------

